# Question about my rocks?



## dorsal73 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello, I am a new user here, but have been lurking for months now as I plan out a new 75g mbuna tank. My question is about the rough edges of this columnar basalt I collected. Are the edges too sharp? Will they damage my fish? your opinions are greatly appreciated thanks.

*note* the hardscape is still a work in progress


----------



## Biciclid (Jan 27, 2016)

I think they are ok, I reckon it is the more "spiky" rocks that can cause injury, like coral or lava rock


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I do like them. I use rocks like these in my tanks...I do get the occasional injury. I worry more about feather rock or lace rock that is sharp all over.


----------



## dorsal73 (Aug 30, 2016)

Thank for the input, I think I am just making myself a bit mental. Spent about 5 hours scrubbing these with a masonry brush and did not want to do it again.


----------



## Jaws3D (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice looking rocks.


----------

